# Laminate Sheets for Home Interior



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

duplicate thread, to say the least

https://www.diychatroom.com/f19/recommendations-pvc-sheets-692247/


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

The other thread is PVC. 

The 2 biggest brands of laminate here are Formica and WilsonArt.


----------

